# Netflix Releases Two New Made For Netflix Movies Today!



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix Releases Two New Made For Netflix Movies Today!*

Fire up your favorite way to watch Netflix and search for 'Sizzling Bacon' and 'Rotisserie Chicken'.

Each movie has some hot scenes, so check them out before your kids do!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The reviews are the best part.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The reviews are the best part.


Some samples:

I heard HBO was offered this first and they passed on it. They must feel like a bunch of dang dummies now!

My cats can't stop watching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A sophomoric effort. Poor use of thyme. Poorly conceived denouement, with a narrative arc which goes nowhere. Could use more garlic.

Get high enough and this is actually quite watchable LMAO. Even being sober I laughed for the first 5 mins. I couldnt stop....

This is a tasty little movie. It piqued my appetite for cinema. Please pass the potatoes.

Greatest Movie of all time, the Citizen Kane of this decade. Just when I thought it couldn't turn another 360 degrees, It surprised me and rotated a limitless number of times


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Now you making me hungry :lol:


----------

